# The most uniquely colored horse I've come across in a long time.



## coalitions (Feb 7, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

That mare has a somatic mutation. The right side of her looks completely normal apart from a white marking on the side of her face.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I've seen her picture before, here: Equine Color Genetics "This is DA Remote Control, a Half-Arabian mare whose odd white streaks are probably the result of a somatic mutation."

She is so neat looking, and lots more cool colorations on the page too! It always amazes me how horses can still come up with new and awesome things.


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

She sure is pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coalitions (Feb 7, 2014)

Amazing! Thanks for the additional info! I was very interested to know what that color was a result of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Theses are a couple others that are really neat.

Amirage Nimir | Color Genetics 

Catch-A-Bird | Color Genetics


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Nimir does not look like that anymore. He used to belong to a forum member (she's not aruond much anymore, as far as I can tell), but she tested him for gray, which he is obviously positive for, but wasn't sure if only part of him was gray and the other wasn't. He lightened up as a whole, despite her wishing and hoping. I'm not sure what he currently looks like though.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

